# Simple cheese recipes



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to try cheese making this spring and am wondering if anyone has any really simple recipes that they could share with me. Thanks if you can help!


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Probably one of the easiest beginner cheeses is a vinegar or lemon cheese. Just Google vinegar cheese and you should find lots or recipes. I haven't done other fancy cheeses yet but I am hoping to do Feta this winter and I've heard it is fairly easy to start with too. To be honest, goat cheese isn't my favorite, I'm rather partial to a nice 7 year old aged sharp cheddar from Wisconsin, but the lemon cheese with herbs (Herbes de Provence is a favorite) is pretty good.

Trisha


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Duh - I forgot about the cows milk cheese I'd tried. I've done cottage cheese and whole milk ricotta and they turned out OK so they must be fairly easy too.


----------



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Trisha! I can't wait to try my hand at cheese making and this will give me a place to start. I google vinegar chesses on the web and am shocked to see how easy it is!


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm afraid to try new things without seeing the finished product first! So, it took us two years before we made cheese! I have mastered Vinegar Cheese! It's very easy and tastes SO GOOD! 

Bring FRESH milk to about 185 degrees over medium heat in stainless steel pot, stirring constantly. Stir while slowly pouring 1/4 or up to 1/2 cup white vinegar per gallon of milk. Remove from heat. The milk will begin to separate into fine curds and whey. 
I usually put my pot onto a rack and cover the pot with a splatter screen. Allow to cool until it's safe to pour. Pour into a fine cheesecloth (cotton handkerchief or muslin) lined stainless steel colander. Tie the ends and hang to allow to drain for 30 minutes to two hours. The longer you allow to strain the drier and more crumbly the cheese. Once done draining turn cheese into a mixing bowl. Add 1 tsp Mrs. Dash Italian Medley or Mrs. Dash Garlic seasoning, 1 tsp minced garlic and 1 tsp salt per gallon of milk used. We LOVE this cheese on crackers or salads, etc. Keeps one week refrigerated, or can be frozen in smaller portions for later. We also make this cheese and just season with salt to use as ricotta. Use the whey to make pancakes or biscuits or french bread!


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I really wanted to try my hand at cheese making, but had no idea where to start. I ended up ordering a kit from the New England Cheesmaking website (http://www.cheesemaking.com/default-cPath-22-PHPSESSID-758c3a402cd681738fbb516144fd2823.php) and just started some cheddar cheese this morning. They send you enough stuff to make a bunch of different kinds and the recipes. I didn't think the price was bad for as much stuff as I got - including a mold.

Good luck!

Penny


----------

